# Oh my Achin' back!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Three dogs bathed and blow dried. :bathbaby:

Two top-knots put up.
Twelve feet clipped and trimmed. :help:

54 nails clipped. :der:

Bedding changed in 6 crates. 
(Oh and everyone fed and pottied, of course!) :faint:

I'm tired! :yawn: Going to bed!!!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Hahahaha I bet you ARE tired!! Washing and blow drying Havanese dogs is a job 5 times bigger than washing and blow drying any other kind of dog already, so adding all your tasks for today up, you deserve to go to bed!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Holy Cow!!!!! Hats off to you Karen. May I suggest a nice glass of wine in front of a roaring fire then bed. You deserve it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your amazing!!! You do deserve a glass of wine or maybe a margarita! :biggrin1:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow. That's a lot of work from a loving havie mom! Sometimes I think it would be nice to have another hav but reading your post sheds a new light on it!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

More power to you! I tried having a dog washing day, but it just took too much of a chuck out of an already busy schedule. Lola and Watson have different bath days now. It's soooo much easier for me.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hats off to you! I usually do the little boys on the same day but am glad there isn't another one to tend to. My big guys take their own bath day so it doesn't happen as often. At least all 3 are fresh and lovely!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I do have the routine down pat. If it's JUST bath, blow dry and nails, I can get all three done in a bit over 2 hours. (If Dave's around to hold Pixel for her nails... otherwise I skip it! ) If I need to trim feet or scissor Pixel, it can take quite a bit longer.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a ton of work!! Labor of love though for sure. They always look so perfectly groomed


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Evelyn! I do like them all to look cute. And it DOES help that pixel is in a puppy cut. It was hard to make the decision, but she's so petite, that now it's hard to imagine her any other way. When I see pictures of her in full coat, she looks like she's buried in hair!


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Must be bath day! And you are definitely a pro at it. I only had to do a bath and blowdry with Raffy and a quick bath/towel dry with Sassy and that took me two hours. At least Raffy is finally done blowing coat (I swear it went on for 6 months) so my process is moving along quicker than it used to. I do blowdry Sassy a little to get her used to the dryer but she really doesn't need more than a towel drying.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Askavi said:


> Must be bath day! And you are definitely a pro at it. I only had to do a bath and blowdry with Raffy and a quick bath/towel dry with Sassy and that took me two hours. At least Raffy is finally done blowing coat (I swear it went on for 6 months) so my process is moving along quicker than it used to. I do blowdry Sassy a little to get her used to the dryer but she really doesn't need more than a towel drying.


Well, that was a while ago... I USUALLY only do two in one day, and one another day. Also, I usually don't do foot trims more than one at a time, though do do do nail trims weekly. That just happened to be a week where that was the ONLY day I had the time, so had to get it all done. I also have a number of aquariums, all fully planted, and between water changes, plant trimming, fliter changes and glass cleaning, they take me at least 3 hours a week too. (Not to mention the gardens and my Bonsai in the warmer seasons) So there's a lot of time spent on "living things" here.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Can I send little Zoe over? She's very small and very sweet... 
:wink2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> Can I send little Zoe over? She's very small and very sweet...
> :wink2:


Nopenopenopenope!


----------



## LittlePapi (Oct 27, 2016)

You know, Karen, you just also typed "open" 3 times. 
So...it looks like you're open for business! AWESOME! Papi will be there by 6pm.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LittlePapi said:


> You know, Karen, you just also typed "open" 3 times.
> So...it looks like you're open for business! AWESOME! Papi will be there by 6pm.


I just checked. There was a great big "N" on the front!


----------

